# Donor



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

I wonder if any of you ladies can help me.  Im 41 in september and recently miscarried after my first ivf using my own eggs.  I havent been for my review yet but at the scan the consultant said it coudl be because of my age and egg quality.  

We are thinking of having one last go and im not sure whether for that last go i should consider  donor eggs, is there anyway i can find out my egg quality.  I had two grade 3 embies put back but was told they only grade for freezing and it doesnt mean they are poor quality (or did i just hear what i wanted to hear).  My last fsh test over six months ago was 19 and i only got 5 eggs and only two good enough to put back.

I really dont know what to do for the best or if there is anyway to find out what my egg quality is before i go ahead with next one or if theres anyway to improve egg quality. Please please can you help this will be my last chance.

Also, how long is the donor egg waiting list in England because by the end of the year we wanted to have become pregnant or start to move on.  My partner is 46 and doesnt feel he wants to keep trying any longer.

Please help

Debbie


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

Hi Deb

didn't want to just read and run, you have certainly been through it

if you look on the DE newbies thread the girls there will give you support and advice i am sure

good luck

xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

The issue with older eggs is chromosomal abnormalities.. and this can only be detected by doing genetic testing on the embryos before they're put back.  

Higher fsh means women don't stim so well.. fewer eggs collected, fewer embryos to choose from a bit of a vicious circe... I hope you fidn the way forward. I believe there are clinics in the Uk without long waiting lists for DE.

It's a very good sign you got pg first try with your own eggs...but using donor eggs would dramatically reduce the risk of chromosomal abnormality/mc.

xx

xxx


----------

